#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Σχεδιαστής έργων πολιτικού μηχανικού, Θεσσαλονίκη

## pdm

Ζητείται σχεδιαστής έργων πολιτικού μηχανικού, με καλή γνώση AutoCAD και αγγλικών για εργασία σε γραφείο μελετών στη Θεσσαλονίκη
Επικοινωνία: eng.struct@yahoo.gr

----------

